# Sticky  2013 Calendar thread



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys,

Some of you may notice a thread that has just gone live in the forum announcements/ showroom section about pictures for a calendar.

We would also extend the same offer to the Pros in here to post any pics you feel would be good in a calendar, and that both you and your client would be happy for us to use for a calendar.

Feel free to post pics on this thread in here, to keep all the pro's work seperate from the amateurs thread in the showroom.

Regards

Mick
Team DW


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are a few of mine from some recent details. will probably fire up a few more as im getting a bit hooked on it so am improving a bit.












































































































































































a few more.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The back end of the Nissan with the glare looks mint


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers Ronnie, some nice selective colour shots in there


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ronnie said:


>


Loving that Ronnie.

Will have a sift through and see what I got Mick.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll take a gander later. Should have some nice F430, Quattroporte or Merc pics....

What about "normal" everyday cars? Or are you wanting something a little more special (I assume the latter)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> I'll take a gander later. Should have some nice F430, Quattroporte or Merc pics....
> 
> What about "normal" everyday cars? Or are you wanting something a little more special (I assume the latter)


not at all Mat, normal cars are fine too, but I think it would need to be a really good picture of a normal car, as we will no doubt get enough "normal" cars for it from the general members, so ideally wanted things that bit more special from you guys, but it wouldt hurt to show it if you think it may be good enough.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I Dont think my amateur pictures can match the quality of the pics above,i will have a look :doublesho


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> I Dont think my amateur pictures can match the quality of the pics above,i will have a look :doublesho


there must be at least one in the archives


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are a few. Not sure if they are good or not though.



















































































































As above some dont come close to the first lot :-(


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not at all nick, some great offerings there :thumb:

Keep em coming guys


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Had a look through some pics this afternoon, was nice to look back at previous detailing photos 

Came up with a small selection for you to look at Mick









































































Baz


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Still sifting through pics. Hard to predict which will look nice in a calender​


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

some impressive shots so far guys. remember this thread will be running till around september or so, so anything you detail untill then can be added in as well if you get some good pics


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That blue Audi TT is A beauty


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Spoony said:


> That blue Audi TT is A beauty


Here you go mate more pics in the thread from last year if you fancy a look

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226472&highlight=auto+detox


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

February bump :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Might as well put a few up..














































Like everyone else.. got loads more but not really accessible at the mo!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I cant see any pics on the forum tonight ..


----------

